# Polymer Clay Teeth = Easy & Glow in the Dark!



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Halloweenies,

I made a quick how-to on making polymer clay teeth fast and easy. They also glow in the dark, but look white under normal light.






and part two:





There are more details on my how-to blog, so come on by!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Your first two links just brought me to come celebrity YouTube vids. Not sure if that was your intention? Anyway found my way down to the how to blog and loved your demo. Hadn't really thought about making teeth that way. Also checked out your cauldron guy and think I might try that out next year. Nice work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

WTF?! I re-did the links. Stoopid youtube.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

devils chariot said:


> WTF?! I re-did the links. Stoopid youtube.
> 
> Enjoy!



I can see clearly now.... thanks.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

That is totally amazing!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

The teeth make the props, nice work! Are you sure that's not a gang tattoo? Some weird teeth pullin' gang?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That was cool! 

Thanks for the video, very helpful.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work. Thanks for the demo.


----------



## Monstermaker (Jan 30, 2009)

Nicely Done.....Thanks for that DC!


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks dc. super cool tutorial!


----------



## CastleNottingham (Apr 12, 2006)

Great tutorial. Hope you don't mind, but I put a post up about ya with a link back. Kudos on the great work.

The Raven's Barrow - Halloween and Horror in Modern Culture


----------

